# OSX Lion and Ram



## speedyink (Jul 21, 2011)

So I tried to install Lion on my core 2 duo macbook, and it gave me an error message stating I need 2 gb of ram.  Really??  Why would an efficient OS like OSX need 2gb of ram to function??  I don't care if it's a little laggy, I can cope until I buy more ram.   But nope, just flat out can't install it.  That makes my impatient self sad.  

I guess no one can really give Microsoft flack for high resource requirements anymore.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 21, 2011)

What are you full system spec?


----------



## speedyink (Jul 21, 2011)

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz
1GB DDR2 667mhz ram
I dunno, I think an 80gb hdd


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 21, 2011)

Hm, i don't know if there's a workaround for that yet, but at least RAM is super cheap these days. Looked up the specs and no kidding, minimum requirement is 2GB.

http://www.apple.com/macosx/specs.html


----------



## speedyink (Jul 21, 2011)

I googled it and couldn't find anything.  It's strange, it runs snow leopard just fine, can't see why Lion would need double the ram.

I know ram is cheap, in fact I've already ordered two 1gb sticks.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not that surprised. My teacher had a developmental version a while ago, and it was horrible with resources, though they say it's much better now. At the same time, it's a nice way for mac to make extra money off there new OS.  How convenient.


----------



## speedyink (Jul 21, 2011)

NyxCharon said:


> I'm not that surprised. My teacher had a developmental version a while ago, and it was horrible with resources, though they say it's much better now. At the same time, it's a nice way for mac to make extra money off there new OS.  How convenient.



Maybe Lion will be Apple's Vista then 

I didn't buy my ram off Apple, otherwise I would have paid probably more than double.  Found some Apple specific (are they different? lol) ram for $15 per 1gb stick.  

I'm a sucker for having the latest OS, lol.


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 22, 2011)

Probably because Lion is heavier the Snow leopard, it would run fine on 1 GB but Apple doesn't want there users to have a OS that will run kind of slow so they make it where the system will require 2 GB so the OS runs amazingly well. They don't want to be know as windows with a OS that runs like crap cause of a OS that will run a mininum hardware (Vista). 

I think it is garbage, these OS should try and keep it lite.


----------



## speedyink (Jul 22, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> Probably because Lion is heavier the Snow leopard, it would run fine on 1 GB but Apple doesn't want there users to have a OS that will run kind of slow so they make it where the system will require 2 GB so the OS runs amazingly well. They don't want to be know as windows with a OS that runs like crap cause of a OS that will run a mininum hardware (Vista).
> 
> I think it is garbage, these OS should try and keep it lite.



Apple and Microsoft seem to be going in two different directions, Apple's software is steadily requiring more and more, whereas Windows peaked at Vista, with 7 being more efficient, and windows 8 becoming even more efficient.

Edit:  Damn!  One of my sticks got back ordered!


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 22, 2011)

speedyink said:


> Apple and Microsoft seem to be going in two different directions, Apple's software is steadily requiring more and more, whereas Windows peaked at Vista, with 7 being more efficient, and windows 8 becoming even more efficient.
> 
> Edit:  Damn!  One of my sticks got back ordered!



That is the beauty of competition, Microsoft lost a lot of it's user base to OSX and believe it or not Linux enjoyed some nice growth during the Vista years. Microsoft sat back and said what do consumers want, they want a efficient OS that has nice intergration of products. So Windows 7 may require the same amount of memory and cpu as Vista but it utilizes it much better and the intergration between Windows, Xbox, Windows mobile and Zune will be complete with Windows 8 and the new Xbox coming out next year.

Apple I think this year is going to see some pain with Lion and from what I read on here the loss of the Mac Book causing there user base to have to look at even more expensive alternatives for a computer. 

I will say though for Apple user's, do not worry about the Vista years for your company. The Vista years sucked mainly because computers where coming out just hitting the system requirments for the OS, if no one noticed after a service pack and some time for the hardware to get more advance Vista was not as bad. At least Apple is making sure there computers have enough requirements to run smooth, may cost you serious on the upgrade but it will be stable and fast.

Sorry to hear about the back order on the ram stick.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 22, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> Probably because Lion is heavier the Snow leopard, it would run fine on 1 GB but Apple doesn't want there users to have a OS that will run kind of slow so they make it where the system will require 2 GB so the OS runs amazingly well. They don't want to be know as windows with a OS that runs like crap cause of a OS that will run a mininum hardware (Vista).
> 
> *I think it is garbage, these OS should try and keep it lite.*



For real. Using crunchbang linux, i have chromium,vlc, skype and netbeans open and I'm at a whopping 3-7% cpu usage.


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah Linux is amazing, Even with Ubuntu being one of the heavier Linux Flavors it recommends 1 GB but it will run on 512 MB.


----------

